# Dash speaker in 1966 Goat



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey fellas, 
So i purchased the Dash speaker set up from vintage auto (two 3 1/2 speakers in a abs plastic mount), and swapped out the basic speakers with some that will sound alot better, but i have no idea how to install the thing. Does anyone have any experience with installing the speaker in the dash? Here is what the mount looks like. 

Any advice is appreciated, 

V/r Jason


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks to me like you just need to remove the factory speaker and support brackets.
The bracket on the new twin speaker seems to be set up to use the same factory screws/holes.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Is there somewhere to buy a new speaker for the dash that will fit cofrrectly? Mine is shot. 65 goat, but looks to be the same oval speaker


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

This place  Electro-Tek clames to have the best 10 ohm single coil GM 4 x 10 For the front dash,
I would ,with no doubt, buy theirs the next time, it also comes a proper and era-correct cloth dust mesh across the cone and about the same $ as Ames

I also added an 8 ohm 6x9 in the rear with an OEM reverb and switch, with no issues

i prev bought the front 10 ohm 4 x10 one Ames sells, it was ok ,
but I was not impressed much with its sound or quality,& no dust screen, but you could get theirs too

the thing that’s important
Is if you keep the OEM AM radio in there ,
is that it’s always got to have a speaker(s) with 10 ohm impedances
but you ‘can get by with an 8 ohm one if that’s all you can find ,
there’s usually a a ‘20% allowance’ rule in electronic components , that let’s you get away with that,

some of the newer aftermarket ‘dualCone’ ones offered out there often are 4 ohm, that’s No prob as long as you change out the radio to a modern unit
just remember 4 ohm speakers front or rear would damage the old OEM radios quick


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> Is there somewhere to buy a new speaker for the dash that will fit cofrrectly? Mine is shot. 65 goat, but looks to be the same oval speaker


I would try OPGI.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yeh Im not terribly impressed with Ames the Dougs headers I just got had to have extra work on them. I know it was Ames but Im very dissapointed, with all the reccomendations of Dougs, I should have do RA instead would hve been way less.OK Ill try OPGI


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Turnswitch is one of the better vendors for factory radios and speakers



Electro-Tech Services Page


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Has anyone removed the dash speaker without removing the dash, is it possible? I removed the radio, all the switches and ducting are right there looks maybe doable not sure before I get to into it if its even possible to slide it out. Ive got big hands so its really hard to get up in there.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As outlined in your 1966 Factory Chassis Manual, Remove the Radio, Center Defrost Duct and this will give you access to the Speaker and Support hardware.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

OK it didnt look like it comes out ez as it was rebuilt and looks like they glued it together or silicone 
Thanks


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Droach just Borrow a kid to help take it out ,
They got small hands ☺


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yeh maybe so good idea


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The center Y duct is only held by one bottom and 4 upper screws from the factory, but it is possible the previous owner did something goofy.
I've seen everything from duct tape to silicone caulk


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

Seems Turnswitch may be out of business as I can't get a hold of them phone or email? Classic Car Speakers


----------

